# Grill



## sam salvati (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry if this is too off topic figure you guys might dig it though. Welded up this grill, its all mostly 1/4" plate. Weighs 50-ish pounds. I need to tweak it a little to add more air, right now it works like a smoker and only burns charcoal on the air hole side but not the other. WOW it works good. Thanks Bill Hoffman for the Pipe!


----------



## Kyle (Aug 23, 2012)

That's really cool!


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 23, 2012)

that's both cute and cool!


----------



## Pabloz (Aug 23, 2012)

To me, thats just plain BITCHIN!


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 23, 2012)

i love the grill patterns!


----------



## JasonD (Aug 23, 2012)

Those grates are awesome!!


----------



## JMJones (Aug 23, 2012)

Get it really hot and you will have some awesome sear marks on your steaks.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 23, 2012)

Great job Sam!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 23, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> To me, thats just plain BITCHIN!



lus1:


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 23, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 24, 2012)

much berry nice.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 24, 2012)

Now that is a cool little grill


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 24, 2012)

Very cool grill Sam.
All it needs now is one of those old time steam whistles on the end of the pipe.

BTW has anyone said your avatar makes them think of Salvador Dali?


----------



## UCChemE05 (Aug 24, 2012)

Serious hinges are serious.


----------



## add (Aug 24, 2012)

likely


----------



## sam salvati (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks fellas~!

Mark yes they have 

JMJones, I need to add some more air holes to get a hotter fire then it will sear!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm just surprised that you haven't added a couple of blown forge burners to it.....yet


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 24, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm just surprised that you haven't added a couple of blown forge burners to it.....yet


That would help the whistle to blow louder too!
You know like on the flintstones when it was time to get off work.
Blow the whistle when the barbeque is ready. 
But I would stay with a steam punk look. 

I think we have potential for a high dollar functional art piece here.


----------



## sam salvati (Aug 24, 2012)

I was thinking about adding a blower Dave hehe

LOL a whistle would be cool mark! but not near enough pressure. Plus, i have been next to train whistles it is not a pleasant thing, maybe from a mile away but I don't want to share with that many people!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2012)

sam salvati said:


> I was thinking about adding a blower Dave hehe




Hey that's the ticket, just a blower, maybe an old hand cranked jobbie?


----------

